# Digital Boss Monster the Card Game



## Vicente (Aug 12, 2014)

Posting about this Kickstarter as my company (Plain Concepts) and myself are involved on it  Brotherwise Games will be at Gen Con promoting their physical game and this Kickstarter.

*BROTHERWISE GAMES ANNOUNCES DIGITAL VERSION OF BESTSELLING CARD GAME, BOSS MONSTER*

(INDIANAPOLIS, IN – August 12, 2014) Game publisher Brotherwise Games launched a Kickstarter today to fund the development of iOS and Android versions of their bestselling card game, BOSS MONSTER. Boss Monster challenges players to become video game villains, building side-scrolling dungeons to lure in 16-bit heroes and slay them with monsters and traps. Inspired by pop culture and retro video games, Boss Monster has tapped directly into the trend of video gamers shifting to tabletop play. 

The tabletop version of Boss Monster was launched on Kickstarter in November of 2012, raising over $215,000 in 30 days. The game has since gone on to be a hit in hobby and games stores in the U.S. and abroad, climbing to #5 on ICV2's Spring 2014 Top Ten Card/Dice Games. Brotherwise co-founder and Boss Monster Lead Designer Johnny O'Neal explained the return to Kickstarter. "The original Boss Monster game was launched on Kickstarter, and I think we can say without a doubt that the boost we got from those original backers was critical to our success. Kickstarter provides a forum for generating awareness about a games project that can't currently be beat anywhere else."

When asked why they were "porting" the game to digital, Brotherwise co-founder Chris O'Neal connected the decision to Boss Monster's cross-audience appeal. "We kept hearing from Boss Monster players was how much their non-gaming family and friends loved the game. They talked about Boss Monster as the first tabletop game they'd played that had brought everyone to the table. We think the digital version of the game has the potential to bring video gamers who wouldn't normally play a card game into the world of tabletop hobby games."

Brotherwise is partnering with veteran app developer Plain Concepts and audio developer Power Up Audio to bring the game to iOS and Android. Plain Concepts has launched a number of successful game and entertainment apps, including the highly rated BBB: App-Ocalypse; the Machinima Xbox One app; and the groundbreaking Wave Engine, a component-oriented, multi-platform game engine.

Plain Concepts Project Manager Vicente Cartas Espinel discussed Plain Concept's enthusiasm for the project. "The moment we played Boss Monster we wanted to make an app out of it. The game pays homage to all the games we grew up playing and loving, and it's a natural fit for the digital environment. Not every card game can make the jump to the tablet or computer screen, but Boss Monster looks and plays great in digital."

Brotherwise needs to raise $85,000 for the Kickstarter campaign to be successful. The project can be found at bit.ly/BossMonsterApp.

*ABOUT BROTHERWISE GAMES*
Brothers Chris and Johnny O’Neal have loved games, comics, and geek culture since childhood. They founded Brotherwise Games in 2011. To schedule an interview and/or receive a review copy of BOSS MONSTER please email bwisegames@gmail.com.


----------

